

At SEC, a Scholar Who Saw It Coming  - cwan
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703415804575023402762491286.html

======
noelchurchill
Click through from google search for full article:
[http://www.google.com/search?q=At+SEC,+a+Scholar+Who+Saw+It+...](http://www.google.com/search?q=At+SEC,+a+Scholar+Who+Saw+It+Coming)

------
rbanffy
Thanks. The first couple lines were very interesting.

